# Interview with Graham Osborne - landscape master responds to changing market



## leighflo (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice interview here with award winning Canadian photographer Graham Osborne who has done a whole section of photo books in BC. Interesting to read how he now shoots mainly video due to changing market needs

Interview with landscape photographer Graham Osborne - PLANT CURATOR


----------

